# Winchester Black Talons



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Just wondering. I have a co-worker that has 7 boxes of Black Talon ammo. He doesn't own a 9mm anymore and is looking to sell them. He is wanting $10 a box. Is this a fair price? I've read some horror stories about this ammo and have heard from a local officer that these tend to over penetrate. I want to make the purchase but is this price to high?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not TOO high. What are you gonna use it for? Range use or SD/HD?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Very low price for HP ammo, especially for original Black Talon.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

that's what I wanted to hear. they've been passed off a few times. he's had them since 2005. he got them from a guy. you know how it goes.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd go for it no question! I still have some...in 45acp!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Black Talons are hard to come by..they are worth a lot of money anymore.

Seen em in 45ACP go for 50 bucks a box


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

on that note I'm going to def get them. he also has some hydra-shocks that he's going to let go for the same price if he can find em. thanks for the input guys.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those are good carry rounds too :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

$10 a box for Hydra-shocks is a good buy.

$10 a box for Black Talons is a steal.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I picked up all 7 boxes of black talons. boxes look brand new. I checked em all and each round is in prefect condition. I got some pics ill post later. thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You don't want that junk, it's toxic. Send it to me and I'll dispose of it properly for you. :smt083:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You don't want that junk, it's toxic. Send it to me and I'll dispose of it properly for you. :smt083:watching:
> 
> -Jeff-


it would run nicely down the pipe of your xd9SC as it will down my xd9 service.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> it would run nicely down the pipe of your xd9SC as it will down my xd9 service.


I heard it only works in sub-compact XD's. Like I said before, I think you should send it this way and I will dispose of it for you. :watching::anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I heard it only works in sub-compact XD's. Like I said before, I think you should send it this way and I will dispose of it for you. :watching::anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-


oh well thats an interesting fact. i tell you what ill check into that and get back to you. internet research takes a while.:smt033


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Well Jeff here they are i finally got to upload a pic.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You son of.... 

Congratulations on a GREAT buy. It was worth a try wasn't it? 

-Jeff-


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

That was a great deal. If you want to get rid of any let me know. I have about 25 rnds of .45 but need some 9mm. :smt023


----------



## Mike U. (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, guys! 

I'm wondering if ya'll have heard of Winchester's next generation Black Talons that have been around for awhile now. 
The Talon's latest incarnation is called the Winchester Ranger T-Series line. Specific Winchester stock numbers for the 230 gr. .45ACP are RA45T and RA45TP (for the +P). 
The 9mm stock # is RA9T and is a regular pressure 147 gr. round. 
All of the Ranger line of handgun ammo come in 50 round boxes.
They can be found at many gun shows and are legal to buy and use if hollow-point ammunition is legal where you live. Winchester tries to restrict their sale to law enforcement only. Of course, this is a farce to keep the left wing liberal lunatic media off their corporate butts. 
I get mine from several gun shows that come thru town several times a year. I get them from "The Glock Doc".

Having the original Black Talons may have some appreciative worth as collector's ammo, but, the Rangers are the more refined, current crop of this really great round. Remember, it's the T-Series of Rangers that have the features that made the Black Talon famous.


Hope this helps! :smt023


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Buy all that he has and lock it away for a while.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i have about 20 box's of black tallons but im keepin them i got 3 mags loaded up for my glock, my dad used to be a cop.


----------

